# Portuguese in Portugal vs Portuguese in Brazil



## Brianwl

Is there a difference between the Portuguese used in Portugal and the Portuguese used in Brazil?

Reason I ask is that I am researching language training software.

The best I've found is Rosetta Stone but they only offer the Portuguese in Brazil version.


----------



## silvers

You could get by, the main difference is pronounciation, mainly the "t" sound becomes ""chee", so in Portugal it is boa noite in Brazillian it is sounded as boa noychee. There are a few words that are completey different. Why not try this website first, download is free for the starter program. Learn Spanish, French, German, Italian and over 70 languages with Byki software.


----------



## -mia-

Simply put, the differences between Brazilian Portuguese & European Portuguese are like the differences between European French and Quebecois French or British English & American English, etc, or new world vs old world if you like. If you are going to live in Portugal you should go straight to European Portuguese if you can.


----------



## Brianwl

-mia- said:


> Simply put, the differences between Brazilian Portuguese & European Portuguese are like the differences between European French and Quebecois French or British English & American English, etc, or new world vs old world if you like. If you are going to live in Portugal you should go straight to European Portuguese if you can.


Thanks much, that is exactly what I thought would be the situation but wanted to confirm my suspicions before making any kind of purchase of software.

Right now I'm playing with the free version of the Byki that Silvers gave the link for.


----------



## -mia-

Brianwl said:


> Thanks much, that is exactly what I thought would be the situation but wanted to confirm my suspicions before making any kind of purchase of software.
> 
> Right now I'm playing with the free version of the Byki that Silvers gave the link for.


Looks like an interesting site. I'll have a look too. But the fun thing is that you can do both & there you'll hear the difference. Good luck!


----------



## Brianwl

-mia- said:


> Looks like an interesting site. I'll have a look too. But the fun thing is that you can do both & there you'll hear the difference. Good luck!


Watch your spam mail folder when you sign up on that site. That's where the email ended up for me and it had the link I needed to install the version I needed correctly.

Ended up installing it twice because of that. :juggle:


----------



## johnsi01

Not sure if you are still looking into this but my experience is that the Michel Thomas CDs are the best way to learn European Potuguese. I have tried a number of different courses but MT was the best. You can get basic, intermediate and advanced courses on Amazon. (Dont buy basic if you intend to buy intermediate as it is also in there.)


Johnsi01


----------



## ferragudofan

Yes can also recommend Michel Thomas CDs!

www.algarveblog.net


----------

